# 10' Jawbone 1042 surf rod



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

This is a surf blank from Roy's in Corpus. One of the new Jawbones. Built this rod for a buddy of mine right before I moved to New Orleans. St Johns on the butt, 3D chevron above the foregrip, which is from phenix, a high compression hypalon. Rep gave me some at the FTU rod building trade show last spring. 
Jim J


----------

